# Ghost HTX Lector 5800 gestohlen / Nürnberg / Cinecitta



## OJMad (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Einem Kumpel wurde vorgestern am Cinecitta ein Ghost HTX Lector 5800 gestohlen





Rahmengröße 48
Originalausstattung mit weißen Pedalen.
Farbe: Schwarz - Weiß
Rahmennummer: WCR02116G

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet.

Danke

J.O.


----------

